# Komme mit eclipse updates nicht klar



## GRantig (17. Feb 2008)

Hallo,



> UML2 Examples (2.0.2.v200610251409) requires plug-in "org.eclipse.emf.ecore.editor (2.2.0)", or compatible.



will den soyatec uml editor installieren und bekomme immer obige Fehlermeldung. Wie installiere ich obiges Plugin emf.ecore.editor 2.2.0 und woher bekomme ich den?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2008)

*verschieb*
Welche Version? Je nachdem bekommst du das von der Europa Discovery Site(3.3), oder von der Callisto Discovery Site(3.2)


----------



## GRantig (17. Feb 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *verschieb*
> Welche Version? Je nachdem bekommst du das von der Europa Discovery Site(3.3), oder von der Callisto Discovery Site(3.2)




Version: 3.3.1.1
Build id: M20071023-1652

auch wenn ich einen haken an europa disc site mache ich bekomme nix... nur obige fehlermeldung und andere dann...


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2008)

Selektier beide Update-Sites, wähle das UML Feature aus und drück dann auf select required.


----------



## GRantig (17. Feb 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Selektier beide Update-Sites, wähle das UML Feature aus und drück dann auf select required.



das Calisto wird nicht angeboten zur Auswahl?


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2008)

Weil 3.3 Europa ist


----------



## GRantig (17. Feb 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weil 3.3 Europa ist


richtig ich wähle europa aus gehe auf weiter/fertig doch nix geht wegen fehler... ich mache jetzt erstmal updates. Obwohl ich kein c++ auf eclipse habe mit cdt dennoch kann ich c++ als update auswählen ???


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2008)

Du musst die Soytec Update Site und die Europa Discovery Site gleichzeitig auswählen. Dann das Feature auswählen das du haben möchtest und dann select required drücken. Ist doch nicht so schwierig...


----------

